# Man Scents



## Amber (Oct 1, 2007)

My nose does not always work the best.....
What are nice 'man' scents for soap? I'm sure not every man likes smalling like flowers! (no offence to the ones that do)


----------



## Mandy (Oct 2, 2007)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=167

This post has a few ideas


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 10, 2007)

Sandalwood is nice in men's soaps.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 10, 2007)

Bay Rum and Lime smells really good.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, as a man, I love;

Burberry For Men Type
Green Irish Tweed Type
Drakkar Noir Type
Lemongrass & Sage

Those are a few favorites.

Apostle Paul....


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 10, 2007)

I love lemongrass, and sage.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of a place that sells an FO version of Eternity for Men by Calvin Klein that will work in CP soap? I would love to make a good shaving soap for my hubby in "his" scent.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweetcakes has some Calvin Klein-like FOs, but I didn't see Eternity for men.  I like their version of Clinique Happy, though.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks. I saw someone on Ebay that had it but they had marked it that it hadn't been tried in CP.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 24, 2007)

I like to do a Cedarwood and Bergamot mix..... I also like the Gentlemen's Bay Rum or Polo Sport.


----------



## lsg (Feb 27, 2008)

I read somewhere that a combination of clove eo and allspice eo is supposed to smell like Old Spice.


----------

